# Pompano rig???



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I have had some luck pompano fishing but not much. I'm using 20lb mono line and tying a "chicken rig" with 2 eagle claw lazer sharp 2/0 circle hooks and 2oz pyramid weight. My question is should I be putting beads/ floats on the line with the hooks? I'm using fresh peeled shrimp and sand fleas when I can find them. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

you might try flourocarbon leader and I like the little bead floaters. Also used to buy a foam can ****** in red or orange and tear a lil peice off and put it on the belly of the flea to resemble eggs and had more hookups than the ones without. good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use 15lb mono for my rigs. I have used fluoro a good bit and didn't have much if a difference in bites although it certainly doesn't hurt to use it. I use the micro floats as well and wouldn't consider pomp fishing without them


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I have looked for the micro floats and have not been able to find them. Anyone know where i could find them around Destin or South Walton area?


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

half hitch in destin usually has them . also additionally 2/0 may be a bit large but i dont use eagle claw hooks so not sure what their 2/0 hooks compare to, but for refernace i use #2 and sometimes smaller owner hooks . pomps have pretty small mouths ,so not sure if this makes a diiferance or not. sounds like your doing everything right. when i first started it was more of learning to read the surf and try new areas thing for me .. tight lines


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a #4-#6 Kahle hook


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice. I'll head over to half hitch and see what they got. We are gonna give it another try this weekend so may be I'll have a better report next week!


----------

